# US Flys the P8 out of the Philippines



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Read this today, thought you guys might be interested
US flies most advanced surveillance plane from PHL for South China Sea patrols | News | GMA News Online

and a little description of it and its capability
Boeing P-8 Poseidon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> Read this today, thought you guys might be interested
> US flies most advanced surveillance plane from PHL for South China Sea patrols | News | GMA News Online
> 
> and a little description of it and its capability
> Boeing P-8 Poseidon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yea, I've been following it and also on a site called "Flight Radar 24" have been following a blocked flight right now that overflew the Philippines and looks to be heading to Hong Kong possibly. Things are getting strange!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nice upgrade*



colemanlee said:


> Read this today, thought you guys might be interested
> US flies most advanced surveillance plane from PHL for South China Sea patrols | News | GMA News Online
> 
> and a little description of it and its capability
> Boeing P-8 Poseidon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What a nice upgrade. I was stationed in Guam when the Chinese jet clipped wings with the older version spy plane and they crew was forced to land in China, I was at the Andersen AFB terminal when they were released and arrived in Guam.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> What a nice upgrade. I was stationed in Guam when the Chinese jet clipped wings with the older version spy plane and they crew was forced to land in China, I was at the Andersen AFB terminal when they were released and arrived in Guam.


We have constant military activity here
Not new. I live on bay. We had 4 choppers fly over in near formation today. USA. And saw second sub. We are told by workers at club morocco 2 subs every week.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Probably a lot more skulldugery going on around than most of us realize, ours and theirs.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Probably a lot more skulldugery going on around than most of us realize, ours and theirs.
> 
> Fred


There is


----------

